# Masterbuilt Customer Service



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2012)

This is incredible. I had an old MES 40 that I sold to a friend about 1 1/2 years ago. He called me a couple of weeks ago to tell me that the heating element had burned out. He had already contacted MB, they asked for the model # & he gave it to them. They said they do not make a replacement element for that model & if he has the original sales receipt they will send him a brand new smoker. He told them he bought it used & they said that's OK, and to see if the original owner has the receipt. Well I save all that kind of stuff & a quick search of the 2009 shoe box located the receipt. He sent in a copy & the other info they requested. I got a call from him yesterday & his new MES was just delivered. UNBELIEVABLE!!! Kudos to Masterbuilt!!


----------



## bigbob73 (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice!  I had great luck with them as well.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 18, 2012)

They musta changed their ways of customer service which is a good thing.

All 4 i had when that went bad i had to take the metal back plate off that had the serial # and date on it, cut the cord as close to the cabinet as i could and send both back to them. After the 4th i got a letter and email stating they will not honor the plate or cord as replacement warranty. I had to send the entire smoker back and i had to pay shipping.

I have not had any warranty issues with Bradley


----------



## big casino (Feb 18, 2012)

ohhh I hope I still have my receipt for mine, I don't need it (knock on wood) but ya never know


----------



## luv2q (Feb 18, 2012)

That's great to know, Al. Kudos to Masterbuilt for going the extra mile!

By the way, for those who purchased their MES at Sam's Club, you can walk in to their customer service department and ask for a reprint of your original receipt. I needed one once and they were able to do this for me.


----------

